# Great forum



## r1pped (Mar 26, 2013)

Hi, I'm new iron mag , I've had a quick look round and plenty of tips and advice to be had ..

good stuff 


How do you PM someone can't seem to find where to do it ?? 

Mark ..


----------



## Arnold (Mar 26, 2013)

r1pped, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## charley (Mar 26, 2013)

_*

  Welcome!!!
*_


----------



## REDDOG309 (Mar 26, 2013)

Welcome, you need like 20 or 50 posts before you can P.M.  Not sure of the exact number.


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Mar 26, 2013)

welcome


----------



## brazey (Mar 26, 2013)

Welcome to the board.


----------



## Ironman2001 (Mar 26, 2013)

Welcome.

Sent from my LG-LG730 using Tapatalk 2


----------

